# How much for a used Canon 200mm f/2.0L IS?



## criza (Jul 10, 2012)

How much does one have to pay for a used copy of this wonderful lens? Thank you.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lowest I've seen is $5000-$5500.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 10, 2012)

Preferably less than you can get it new, especially new with rebates (when applicable). My random guess? Anything less than $4500 is probably a steal, around $5000-5300 is probably a normal price. I dunno though, I haven't searched for used copies much since I know it's still out of what I can afford right now as much as I'm drooling over it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

$5000-$5800 based on condition and how fast the seller wants to move it.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-200mm-Telephoto-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00132CJR6/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1341942676&sr=8-3&keywords=canon+200mm+f%2F2.0
Personally, I'd buy a new one. One trip to canon for adjustment or repair, and you would add another $800 or more to what you paid.

The problem is, they are not readily available new, so that drives up used prices. Just place a pre-order and wait.
Or, if you can drive to Canada, you might find one. Canon doesn't allow cross border online sales any more, but you might be able to buy by phone.
http://www.thecamerastore.com/products/lenses/slr-lenses/telephoto-lenses/canon-ef-200mm-f2l-usm
With the current exchange rate, its pretty much the same price. It depends on what you get charged by your bank for converting currency.


----------



## criza (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks guys. BTW, I am located in Switzerland, and the lens as well. And I could get it for 4500$! And yes, the lens is not available new here.
If I'd buy it, it would zero my bank account. But hey, it's an investment, isn't it? So no loss if I need the money, but maybe I would have to wait to have it sold.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

criza said:


> Thanks guys. BTW, I am located in Switzerland, and the lens as well. And I could get it for 4500$! And yes, the lens is not available new here.
> If I'd buy it, it would zero my bank account. But hey, it's an investment, isn't it? So no loss if I need the money, but maybe I would have to wait to have it sold.


Hardly a investment, and with the world economy in question, but looking poor, it might drop in value.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 10, 2012)

I got one at B&H 6mo ago 5,700 love it !!


----------



## criza (Jul 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> criza said:
> 
> 
> > If I'd buy it, it would zero my bank account. But hey, it's an investment, isn't it? So no loss if I need the money, but maybe I would have to wait to have it sold.
> ...


Come on Mt Spokane, I think your view is too pessimistic. There was a nice article I can't find right now, which explained why lenses are a good investment, basically writing that lens prices increased over the last years.
But even if the value of this lens would drop in the future, I could resell it with a maximal loss of 10%. In this case I would accept this loss as the price I payed for owning and using it. Still disagree?

EDIT: And the lens is a newer one, not old at all..


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 10, 2012)

gary samples said:


> I got one at B&H 6mo ago 5,700 love it !!



B&H's next shipment is estimated for July 31. I've had mine on pre-order for awhile now and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 10, 2012)

It's an awesome lens, the cost will soon be forgoten by its owner.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 10, 2012)

criza said:


> Thanks guys. BTW, I am located in Switzerland, and the lens as well. And I could get it for 4500$! And yes, the lens is not available new here.
> If I'd buy it, it would zero my bank account. But hey, it's an investment, isn't it? So no loss if I need the money, but maybe I would have to wait to have it sold.



$4500! thats incredible I wish i could find one that cheap  I've been looking for ages


----------



## risc32 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't know about it being an investment, but i doubt it'll go down in price. It's been released for a few years now and the price has settled down. Sure the economy is in the crapper but the rich still have money, and they still want fancy things. I wouldn't want to be in the boat selling game, but the mega yacht's are selling just fine.


----------



## tx8koibito (Jul 30, 2012)

Lucky to pick up this beast of a combo (2weeks old) ....for a low low price







All this for AUD$9,999

The ex-owner is anxious in switching to Leica...!!! $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## tx8koibito (Aug 19, 2012)

Update- For sale, no longer need it wanting to trade in for 400mm for sports


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Aug 25, 2012)

It's a beautiful lens... my favorite. Anything in the mid to high $4K for a used one is a great deal.... You could recoup most if not all of your funds upon resale...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

hawaiisunsetphoto said:


> It's a beautiful lens... my favorite. Anything in the mid to high $4K for a used one is a great deal.... You could recoup most if not all of your funds upon resale...



You'll probably have to go to another planet to find one that cheap, even used.


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 26, 2012)

I have seen them on Fred Miranda occasionally used for 4.5k U$D.

Does anyone know if the 5D3 AI Servo fix for this lens extends past the one year warranty period? Is it a service advisory like the light leak fix that can be done at any time regardless of warranty status?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> I have seen them on Fred Miranda occasionally used for 4.5k U$D.
> 
> Does anyone know if the 5D3 AI Servo fix for this lens extends past the one year warranty period? Is it a service advisory like the light leak fix that can be done at any time regardless of warranty status?



I think anytime Jamesy.


----------

